# The whole dang world is about ads nowadays.



## greybeard (Apr 29, 2019)

Bad enough  on line, but even in the real world it's gotten ridiculous.
Went to CVS to drop off a prescription and bought one item...a gallon of milk my sister asked me to pick up. Simple deal..right?




I hand the lady $3 bucks, she gives me back $.51 change..But WAIT..There more!

Here's what the whole receipt actually looked like:



All for a gallon of 2% milk, ...but wait, there's still more.......
Then she stuffs a flyer for Direct TV in bag with the milk and then asks for my Email address so they can send me even more ads on MY computer.

I check my mail about once a month, since the only things I expect is one electric bill and an occasional summary from my health insurance provider, but the box is completely full of unsolicited _*crap*_ OTHER people think I should have to dispose of.
Paperless society my rear end.....
I'd like to take those ad people out and tie 'em each and all down on a fire ant hill. They aren't quite as bad as lawyers or used car salesmen but they're right next to 'em.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 29, 2019)

I guess it is all getting us to accept the new "whatever is going to be the new way of living.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 29, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I guess it is all getting us to accept the new "whatever is going to be the new way of living.


 True, but it doesn't  mean we have to like it.....I try to pay cash for something.....the casier can't  even count change back to me., I am getting OLD.. ER...... and I don’t  like forced change, don't  like self scanners in stores, and wish the gas station attendent would still wash my windshield while he was pumping my gas and checking the air pressure in my tires after checking the oil .....oh those were the days


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2019)

The stuff "on special" on those looooong receipts from CVS is never anything I want. But WAIT! Every great once in awhile there really IS a coupon for something I want, BECAUSE I JUST BOUGHT IT. 

I loathe, hate and despise self check at Walmart. I don't get a discount for checking my own groceries. It knocks someone out of a job and I refuse to use the stupid %&*%# thing.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 29, 2019)

Baymule said:


> The stuff "on special" on those looooong receipts from CVS is never anything I want.


If there ever was..
1. I'd never know because I don't look at it. I check the receipt to make sure they didn't over or undercharge me, but that's it.
2. I make it a point to never ever ever EVER buy anything from an ad that is forced on me to view. 

I too, hate self checkouts, but at some point, _We the People_ may be forced to use them just as we are forced against our will to view their stupid ads. Eventually people behind the counters at big box stores will be a thing of the past. Hopefully, I won't live long enough to see it come to pass everywhere.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 30, 2019)

I too hate all those ads.  They continually pop up on my email pages.  I have to delete unread at least 25 messages from strangers just to find the emails from friends that I want to read.  The worst ones are the ads that you can't delete without completely leaving your email account.  Then you have to sign in again!  Heaven help you if you actually want to view something of interest because scads of ads will come up one after the other.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 30, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I guess it is all getting us to accept the new "whatever is going to be the new way of living.


I think it's more all about crossing palms with 30 pieces of silver. IOW, it's about cha ching, ..making $$$$ at other's expense.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 30, 2019)

The Walmart in Livingston once installed TV screens at every checkout that blasted ads, nonstop and LOUD. I went to the manager and said I was out of there, never coming back until those were gone. Evidently a lot of other people complained too because they disappeared.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 30, 2019)

Same reason the markets put candy at kids' eye level at the checkouts.  While you are sorting groceries and worrying about the total, the kids are squealing for candy.  To keep them quiet parents often buy them something - good marketing strategy for companies, not so good for parents.  My kids used to get a smack if they acted up - remember your parents telling you during a tantrum "Stop or I will give you something to really cry about".  Of course, that gets our kids removed from you and you a trip to court for abuse these days! 

Newest thing here in California schools - grades 4 through 8 if kids act up the teachers cannot send them to the principal.  Nor can they discipline them with detention since it makes them feel bad.  No wonder our youth and college age students feel they deserve free college (to indoctrinate them), free medical (abortions to 9th month) and guaranteed income whether or not they want to work!  Having been indulged all their lives no wonder they think this is owed to them! 

I am lucky - my kids know they have to work hard and do it.  Ranch life teaches a lot.  My grandkids barely know how to lift a shovel, even DS3's 8 year old living on 5 acres with horses and poultry.  Every toy in the book, but no work.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 30, 2019)

Ridgetop said:


> My grandkids barely know how to lift a shovel, even DS3's 8 year old living on 5 acres with horses and poultry. Every toy in the book, but no work.


Maybe they will grow up and go into advertising..............
Evidently a fairly lucrative sector..


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 30, 2019)

Sad . . .


----------



## greybeard (May 1, 2019)

Ridgetop said:


> Sad . . .


Oh, I wuz just joking about them becoming ad execs....kinda like me when I worked the oilfield for 20 yrs....I told everybody I was a piano player in a brothel because I didn't want the stigma that goes with being 'oilfield trash' tho I was always truly proud of my days working that iron. Still am.
That was back in the day of wooden derricks and men of iron.now they have steel rigs and knotheads for hands.........


----------



## Ridgetop (May 1, 2019)




----------

